# What Kind Of Snake Is This?



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Anyone know what kind of snake this is? We thought a Garter b/c we have a lot of them around here, but he kept trying to bite us during the photo session, so were thinkin probably something else







Also he has a diamond shape head.



















Tami


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Eastern Garter snake. They will try to bite to eep you away but they can't do much damage.

Jared


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Nice action photo on the bottom Tami








I don't see a rattle, so I guess that's a good thing







lol


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I my yard it would be a DEAD snake!!!!

Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Gary you should have been with me at work the other year when I had to get rid of a Black snake about 4 foot long and about 1 1/2" in diameter

Don


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep....Garter snake.
Mean little suckers too.
They will stand their ground and strike at you instead of runnning away.
My back yard is full of them and they bite the dog on a regular basis...Yet he still won't leave them alone.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

You know that really surprises me. I have been seeing these guys now & again all of my life & I have Never come across one that behaved like this one did







He just kept coming at me







That is why we didn't think it was a Garter.

Thanks,
Tami


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HI, Tami!!
Was that snake on your carpet???? YIKES!! He'd be a dead snake, especially with JL around!!
Great pic of you and the family, BTW!!








Darlene


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi Darlene ............... NO







that would have been very upsetting, esp b/c he was so angry. That is an old carpet that was in the back of my DH's truck & now it is sitting in front of the garage. Don't ask me why it is sitting in the driveway









Thanks, I love that pic of us.








Tami


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Tami, Just in case one of these critter ever gets you or JL.
Once these things bite you, they will usually not let go, but will hold on and chew. be prepared to have to pull him off.
They have no fangs like a rattle snake, but rather a whole mouthful of smaller teeth. You will see many small puncture wounds, but they will barely bleed. It's really not that bad, the scarey part is having the snake grab you and hold on. 
sounds kinda gross, but figured you'd like to know.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Really, I can't get over that







thanks for the tip. The reason we didn't think it was a garter was b/c of it's behavior. I have never seen anything like it. 
Thanks Jim.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Cool snake, I had a boss who was afraid of 2 kinds of snakes. Live ones and dead ones


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I couldent tell you what kind it was because i would be going the other way to get a shovel and cuts it @#$$*#&@$ HEAD OFF!!!!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

It looks like it tastes just like chicken.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Hi Darlene ............... NO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, Tami!
I wasn't meaning to kill the snake in front of JL, or anything like that. I was just scared it may bite him and start gnawing the punk out of him!! Just wanted to make sure the sucker hadn't managed to get on the porch or something. I used to work in old Army barracks, and it's no fun to be in the bathroom and be told not to come out because there's a moccasin outside the door, and when you get enough courage to open the door, sure 'nuff, there one sat, about 10' away!! (I figured there's more room to get away from him outside the 3' square bathroom than INSIDE it, if it crawled under the door!)








Darlene


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

sgalady said:


> Hi Darlene ............... NO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, Tami!
I wasn't meaning to kill the snake in front of JL, or anything like that. I was just scared it may bite him and start gnawing the punk out of him!! Just wanted to make sure the sucker hadn't managed to get on the porch or something. I used to work in old Army barracks, and it's no fun to be in the bathroom and be told not to come out because there's a moccasin outside the door, and when you get enough courage to open the door, sure 'nuff, there one sat, about 10' away!! (I figured there's more room to get away from him outside the 3' square bathroom than INSIDE it, if it crawled under the door!)








Darlene








[/quote]

Actually Darlene I am gald you mentioned the carpet, I would hate for anyone to think my carpets are that dirty







I was also a little surprised at how many OB'rs posted that they would have killed it. John carried him over to the woods across the street & set him free








I am a bit worried now b/c we have seen many Gaters in the backyard & never really gave it any thought, but now I'm thinking ......... what it they bite him or the dogs























Tami


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Snakes eat rodents.

I would relocate it. I wouldn't kill a perfectly good mouse trap.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

RizFam said:


> but now I'm thinking ......... what it they bite him or the dogs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can attest that it won't phase the dogs one bit.
My dog has a habit of going after them, so he's bitten by the garters on a regular basis.
If you even see the bite at all, there will be a small amount of swelling that will be gone the next day.
I've seen him get tagged right on the nose more than once and he still goes after them.
I keep telling that stupid dog that one of these days, the snake won't be a garter, but he never listens.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> It looks like it tastes just like chicken.


Good one, John.









Mark


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hard to understand how folks that are afraid of a shy garter snake could ever go out their door. Sure, some snakes are dangerous. But why not learn which are which and appreciate the harmless ones? Or would you rather have excess rats (that garter snakes eat) swarming all over?

Bill


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

kjdj said:


> Snakes eat rodents.
> 
> I would relocate it. I wouldn't kill a perfectly good mouse trap.


I second that opinion!

Dan


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Gator and snakes in New Jersey Oh My!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Katrina said:


> we have seen many Gaters in the backyard
> 
> Tami


I have to ask. Gaters?

I hope that _*Gators*_ have not taken up residency in Jersey!









Possibly you meant Garters, as in Gatersnakes?









Dan


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Nice pics Tami. Do you do weddings too? Actually that bottom picture looks like my brother's ex wife at his first wedding.









We get some rattlers out here and call a reptile service that will relocate them.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

We always played with garter snakes when we were kids and never got bitten. One day, my brother scared my brother half out of his wits when he dumped a minnow bucket of garter snakes in the middle of the road. My little brother came riding down the street to find snakes going every which way!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> (RizFam @ Aug 13 2006, 10:36 AM)
> 
> we have seen many Gaters in the backyard
> 
> ...


Ha Ha Dan & Dawn, I didn't even realize that I spelt it wrong














Thanks for pointing it out to everyone











> campmg Posted Today, 10:48 PM
> Nice pics Tami. Do you do weddings too? Actually that bottom picture looks like my brother's ex wife at his first wedding.
> 
> We get some rattlers out here and call a reptile service that will relocate them.


Geeeez Mitch, You could have just offered her some lubriderm. I seen that cream work wonders on Gators









Tami


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

My girls (6 and 3) love snakes. They hunt down water snakes while I fish. They found a garter snake while camping this weekend and wanted to build a shelter for it out of legos. Never a dull moment in my TT.

By the way, h2oman, snakes are delicious, but you gotta get bigs one (rattle snakes and bull snakes out here) to get enough meat.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We used to have Garters all over the place when I was a kid, but I have not seen one around here in 20-30 years. We always called them Red Racers and Yellow Racers depending on the color of their stripe. Never knew them to bite though.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Must be one of them North Jersey Garterino's. I've heard of Garters biting when cornered, but have never seen one take a stand before. When I find them in the yard, they usually just slither away quickly.

Tim


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

campmg said:


> Do you do weddings too? Actually that bottom picture looks like my brother's ex wife at his first wedding.


Nice Mitch, what did you get them for a wedding gift?? An anti-venom kit?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> We used to have Garters all over the place when I was a kid, but I have not seen one around here in 20-30 years. We always called them Red Racers and Yellow Racers depending on the color of their stripe. Never knew them to bite though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know







exactly!



> hatcityhosehauler Posted Yesterday, 11:29 PM
> Must be one of them *North Jersey Garterino's. * I've heard of Garters biting when cornered, but have never seen one take a stand before. When I find them in the yard, they usually just slither away quickly.
> 
> Tim


That's Funny


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

RizFam said:


> > (RizFam @ Aug 13 2006, 10:36 AM)
> >
> > we have seen many Gaters in the backyard
> >
> ...


I'm not sure you should be mentioning someone's wedding night and lubriderm on a family oriented forum.


----------

